# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الفواكه المكونة من الماء والآمنة لمرضى السكري

## mohamed73

يحدث مرض السكري نتيجة نقص الإنسولين في  الجسم ، كما أنه إذا كنت مريض سكري ، فإن معدلات السكر في الدم ترتفع ، وقد  يسبب ذلك العديد من المشكلات الصحية مثل تلف الأعصاب ، قصور الدورة  الدموية ، الفشل الكلوي ، السكتات ، فقدان البصر ، فقدان السمع ، الأزمات  القلبية وغيرهم ، لذلك يصبح من الضروري متابعة معدلات السكر في الدم عن  طريق إجراء الفحوصات الدورية بإستمرار ، وللحفاظ على تلك المعدلات  في  مستواها الطبيعي يجب الحفاظ على أسلوب حياة صحي والذي يتضمن النظام الغذائي  المتوازن ، النوم بشكل جيد والإبتعاد عن التوتر والضغوط النفسية .وينبغي أن يتضمن النظام الغذائي المناسب  لمريض السكري الأطعمة منخفضة السعرات الحرارية ، الغنية بالعناصر الغذائية ،  قليلة السكر والدهون ، ويعتقد غالبية الأشخاص أن مريض السكر لا ينبغي أن  يتناول الفواكه الحلوة ، على الرغم أن هناك بعض الفواكه التي تساعد في  التحكم في مستوى السكر في الدم ، فالفواكه غنية بمضادات الأكسدة ، المعادن  الأساسية ، الفيتامينات والمواد الكيميائية النباتية ، ومن المعتقد أن  الفواكه ذات المؤشر الجلاكيمي المنخفض مفيدة للتحكم في معدلات السكر في  الدم ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالفواكه التي تحتوي على الماء تضمن العديد من  المنافع لمرضى السكري ، وهذا المقال يلقي الضوء على أفضل هذه الفواكه . *1- الجريب فروت :* إن  فاكهة الجريب فروت واحدة من بين أفضل أنواع الفواكه التي تحتوي على الماء ،  والتي تعتبر آمنة لمرضى السكري ، فهي تتكون من 91% ماء ، كما أنها من  الفواكه الغنية بفيتامين ج ، وتمتلك مؤشر جلاكيمي منخفض يساوي 25 وتعد  مصدرا هائلا للألياف القابلة للذوبان في الماء ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالجريب  فروت يحتوي على نوع من الفلافونويد يسمى “ناريجنين” ، والذي يعزز إنتاج  الإنسولين في الجسم ، وأخيرا ينصح بتناول نصف ثمرة من الجريب فروت يوميا  لتساعدك في الحفاظ على المعدل الطبيعي للسكر في الدم .*2- الفراولة :* تحتوي  الفراولة على 92% ماء ،وهي غنية بالفيتامينات ، مضادات الأكسدة والألياف ،  مما يسجعلها قادرة على التحكم في معدلات السكر في الدم ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك  فالمؤشر الجلاكيمي للفراولة حوالي 40 وهو منخفض السعرات الحرارية أيضا ،  تساعد الفراولة على الشعور بالشبع ، تمد الجسم بالطاقة وتعمل على توازن  السكر في الدم ، يمكنك تناول 3/4 كوب من الفراولة يوميا إذا كنت مريض سكري .*3- البرتقال :* يعتبر  البرتقال من أكثر الفواكه المغذية بين هذه الفواكه ، وتحتوي الفواكه على  الألياف بكمية هائلة ، منخفضة السكر ، غنية بفيتامين ج والثيامين ، مما  يساعد في الحفاظ على معدلات السكر في الدم ، تحتوي ثمرة البرتقال على 87%  من الماء ، كما أن المؤشر الجلاكيمي لها منخفض جدا ، بالإضافة إلى ما سبق  فالبرتقال يساعد في الحفاظ على وزن الجسم ، تناول ثمرة برتقال يوميا تساعدك  على التحكم في نسبة السكر .*4- الكرز :* إن المؤشر  الجلاكيمي للكرز منخفص جدا ، فهو حوالي 22 ، ويعد من الأطعمة الغنية  بفيتامين ج ، مضادات الأكسدة ، الحديد ، البيتاكاروتين ، البوتاسيوم ،  الفولاذ ، الماغنسيوم والألياف ، ويعتبر الكريز من أفضل الفواكه المكونة من  الماء المفيدة لمرضى السكري ، بالإضافة لذلك تحتوي على “أنثوسياسين” والذي  يعرف بقدرته على خفض مستوى السكر في الدم عن طريق تعزيز إنتاج الإنسولين  بنسبة 50% ، يمكن تناول حبات الكرز مجففة ، طازجة ، مثلجة أو معلبة ،  فتناول كوب ونصف من الكرز يوميا يكون مفيدا جدا للسيطرة على نسبة السكر في  الدم . *5- البطيخ :* البطيخ ملئ  بالبيتاكاروتين ، فيتامين ب ، فيتامين ج ، الليكوبين والبوتاسيوم ، ويحتوي  على حوالي 92% من الماء ، مما يجعله من أفضل الفواكه المكونة من الماء  والتي تساعد في التحكم في السكر ، لذا تأكد من تناول شريحة من البطيخ يوميا  .*6- التفاح :* يحتوي  التفاح على كمية جيدة من العصير بداخله ، كما أنه من الفواكه الغنية  بفيتامين ج ، الألياف ومضادات الأكسدة ، ويحتوي التفاح أيضا على البكتين  الذي يساعد في إزالة السموم من الجسم ، ويقلل إحتياج الجسم للإنسولين بنسبة  35% ، فثمرة واحدة من التفاح يوميا تساعد على التحكم في معدلات السكر في  الدم .*7- الكمثرى :* تحتوي على  84% ماء ، وهي من الفواكه المليئة بالألياف والفيتامينات ، التي تساعد في  التحكم في معدلات السكر في الدم ، لذلك فتناول ثمرة كمثرى صغيرة يوميا  تساعد .*8- الكيوي :* يحتوي  الكيوي على البيتاكاروتين ، الفلافونويد ، فيتامين أ ، فيتامين ج ، فيتامين  ه والبوتاسيوم ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يحتوي الكيوي على كمية ضئيلة من  الكربوهيدرات في مقابل نسبة كبيرة من الألياف ، مما يساعد في خفض  الكوليسترول والحفاظ على المعدل الطبيعي لسكر الدم ، تناول ثمرة ممن الكيوي  يوميا لتساعدك في ذلك .

----------

